# Shutdown day? WTF?



## Lt_Havoc (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok, so whats that fuss about that International Shutdown Day and why is it affacting FA?


----------



## Kanga274 (Mar 24, 2007)

BRING BACK FA NOW. We Dont Need No Stuiped ShutDown


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2007)

I think it's mostly to see if people can live without the internet/computers for one day, or if people are so attached that they need to use their computers/the internet every single day of their lives.

[edit] I'd take part, but I guess I can't...since I have work to do (and since I work at home for this week filling spreadsheets, that isn't happening). I fail.


----------



## Kanga274 (Mar 24, 2007)

haha THat was a Funny Joke. Now that its Old. How about FA go back online now.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2007)

Kanga274 said:
			
		

> haha THat was a Funny Joke. Now that its Old. How about FA go back online now.



Personally, I'm still getting a few laughs out of how bothered you are by this.  Besides, it says it'll be back in an hour, right? Can anyone verify if it's actually going to be a whole day? It's 8 PM here, don't know which clock this is going by.


----------



## neshcom (Mar 24, 2007)

Wait, doesn't the logo on the site represent the boycotting of the shutdown day? That what the article it links to says...


----------



## Dickie (Mar 24, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I think it's mostly to see if people can live without the internet/computers for one day, or if people are so attached that they need to use their computers/the internet every single day of their lives.
> 
> [edit] I'd take part, but I guess I can't...since I have work to do (and since I work at home for this week filling spreadsheets, that isn't happening). I fail.



My income pretty much relies on me constantly monitoring my email. No email = no money.

And yeah, the icon is for boycotting the stupid shut down thing. My guess is that it's just some ironically timed maintenance or something.


----------



## Kaine_of_Norway (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, while FA are bothering us with a pointless shutdown, i'm gonna watch some old Ren & Stimpy cartoons on my comp until they get back online


----------



## neshcom (Mar 24, 2007)

I like how they worked that into a normal maintenance "Temporarily Offline" Page.


----------



## iller (Mar 24, 2007)

Looked like hackers to me...  I swear FA was working earlier this morning...


----------



## exi (Mar 24, 2007)

i don't know - But Shutdown-Day is Over now ... It's 1:30 AM, 25. March 2007 - Where is FA :cry:



			
				iller said:
			
		

> Looked like hackers to me...  I swear FA was working earlier this morning...


You are right - 11:00 AM 24. March was FA Up! But who should hack FA xD?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2007)

exi said:
			
		

> i don't know - But Shutdown-Day is Over now ... It's 1:30 AM, 25. March 2007 - Where is FA :cry:



As mentioned earlier - it's probably maintanence, or that FA is down for whatever reason. The link goes directly to an article about protesting Shutdown Day - it also says "Back in One Hour," which is a spoof on Shutdown Day's website timer.


----------



## Nightingalle (Mar 24, 2007)

exi said:
			
		

> You are right - 11:00 AM 24. March was FA Up! But who should hack FA xD?



It happens.  It's happened before quite a few times :O 


This just irks me a little though XD Ah well.  Time to draw pr0n.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 24, 2007)

If that's really a social study, they are failing. We are using computers right now.


----------



## Kingdom Hearts Keeper (Mar 24, 2007)

%#$&*%#@*#$!&*@Ã§Ã†Å’Î²Î˜Î©Î†Î§Î£ÎÏŽÎ«â—ŽÂ§âˆž%@â‚¬Â£Â¥â™ª$Â¢Ã¢Ã¦$#@!!!!

(hurray for old-school censorship!! XD)

Yeah, but really, What the Î¥Î©Î¸Î£ is with the "shutdown"?


----------



## Kingdom Hearts Keeper (Mar 24, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> If that's really a social study, they are failing. We are using computers right now.



And in my case, the Wii!!
LOOPHOLE!!!!!


----------



## exi (Mar 24, 2007)

yaay, back online ... and i was starting think about another ....eh nah!


----------



## Marthaen (Mar 24, 2007)

This was quite possibly the worst admin idea in the world. Which ever admin had this hairbrained idea to put this up is an idiot. Sure a note in the news would have been a great idea but to go and kill the site like that was just plain stupid. Way to go!


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2007)

Marthaen said:
			
		

> This was quite possibly the worst admin idea in the world. Which ever admin had this hairbrained idea to put this up is an idiot. Sure a note in the news would have been a great idea but to go and kill the site like that was just plain stupid. Way to go!



Do we actually know why it was down yet?


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 24, 2007)

The site was actually taken down for the sake of some routine maintenance.  If you had looked at the particular icon on the page you would have realized it was actually for the boycott of Shutdown Day.


----------



## The_Pyrex (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, it's doing it once again, for me at least. But in regards to this whole thing. They can pry the keyboard from my cold dead fingers, and get my tablet from my clinging body.


----------



## Marthaen (Mar 24, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> The site was actually taken down for the sake of some routine maintenance.Â Â If you had looked at the particular icon on the page you would have realized it was actually for the boycott of Shutdown Day.



Well a note of some sort or an update here on the forums saying "HEY WE ARE DOING AN UPDATE" would have been nice. Not advertising some gay shutdown protest day bullshit.


----------



## yak (Mar 24, 2007)

Aren't we being a bit too eSerious, Marth?


----------



## Marthaen (Mar 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Aren't we being a bit too eSerious, Marth?



No, I'm seeing a major service failure on FA. A notice of some sort or anything would have been appreciated.


----------



## Dickie (Mar 24, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> The site was actually taken down for the sake of some routine maintenance.  If you had looked at the particular icon on the page you would have realized it was actually for the boycott of Shutdown Day.



That's pretty much what I'd figured. Ironically-timed maintenance XD


----------



## Calorath (Mar 24, 2007)

I would think that in an effort to attempt to maintain some semblance of that 'professionalism' that the upper brass would like to convey to it's user base, a simple 'Down for maintenance' message will do nicely in the future.

This site has way too issues to address to be playing stupid games.


----------



## The_Pyrex (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol. Internet serious business.

People need to chill a bit, personally, I thought it was cute, although a little confusing.


----------



## Nightingalle (Mar 24, 2007)

Marthaen said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy crap man.  It's not like your life depends on FA. 

It really shouldn't u.u;


In other news, yay it's up.


----------



## Marthaen (Mar 24, 2007)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> Marthaen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it doesn't but on an administrator point of view this comes as a major failure on the administrative staff of FA as to posting a reason for the downtime in a timely manner.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 24, 2007)

I dunno, my first thought was "zomg hax" given FA's history of hacker attacks and also the fact that the logo didn't work on any page but the main index :V

I don't have any problem with the boycott thing being up, I'm just with the other folks who say that there SHOULD HAVE been a better explanation of what was going on, even if just a line that said "We're down for maintenance. In the meantime, boycott shutdown day!" etc or something.

what's done is done, just keep this in mind for future reference, yes? :V


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 24, 2007)

What I gather, they're like C.U.N.T.F.L.A.P.S. except for one day.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> What I gather, they're like C.U.N.T.F.L.A.P.S. except for one day.



UH. Okay, best analogy I've heard all day. :lol:


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 24, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I dunno, my first thought was "zomg hax" given FA's history of hacker attacks and also the fact that the logo didn't work on any page but the main index :V
> 
> I don't have any problem with the boycott thing being up, I'm just with the other folks who say that there SHOULD HAVE been a better explanation of what was going on, even if just a line that said "We're down for maintenance. In the meantime, boycott shutdown day!" etc or something.
> 
> what's done is done, just keep this in mind for future reference, yes? :V



That seems to be a good way to look at it.  I would not consider this to be a major failure (that's being a bit over-the-top).  It is clear that information should have been posted and will be in the future.

Locking this thread because the question has been answered and there's no reason to continue things.  Please go back to your regular viewing.


----------

